# Old mouse squeaking constantly



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a 2 year old doe who just recently has begun squeaking constantly. This doesnt sound like a resp infection, which is much more rattly in my experience, this is genuine squeaky sounds and theyre not consistant with the breathing pattern. To be honest the old things in a state, I cant believe shes dragged on this far :lol: I was just wondering exactly whats causing this and if its probably time to call it a day for her? Shes a dear old friend but it really isnt sounding good. My husband says shes just demented :lol: Anyone got ideas? Hopefully this isnt from pain from anything

Thanx


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Generally... If she's eating, drinking, wandering about and doesn't look as if she's in pain... I'd leave her be for a bit :3. Resp noises are normally in rythm with breathing... And it could be to do with a pain. You'd have to pick her up and handle her gently to see if the noise increases when you touch or move her.


----------

